# Obtaining DWA License



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi there folks im sure some people are likely to jump on me here for not doing more research and being lazy in publicly asking for information on a forum ..BUT 

Ive been keeping/had Snakes on and off for the past 22 years , ive worked with them for most of my working life (although i dont anymore) and have kept most colubrids and boids etc but i want to take it to the next level ....
Ive noticed alot of Venemous snakes appearing in shops all over the country and although ive always appreciated there beauty i just didnt realise how far my appreciation went for them until ive recently seen some personal favourites up close -THE VIPERS ...I do like the iconic rattlesnake and cobra but nothing tickles my tastebuds like the vipers. 
Now recently due to unforseen cicumstances ive had to move back in with my parents (and the fiancee) so cant get one anytime soon(my dads one of those typical venemous snakes should not be a pet /kept aresholes, which i reply correct -not a pet but one hell of a hobby)but am hell bent on aquiringa dwa and as far as i can gather /read if i provide public liabilty insurance , a safe environment for snake and public , pay the license fee and a vet (which i happen to be best friends with one) then i can get one? is this correct? if so , when i have my own place hopefully in a few months how do i apply for one ? Directly to the council?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Read the sticky. This is why it's there.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

The application form will be available from your council, usually the Environmental Health dept, so you'll have to contact them 1st. 
Once filled in & sent off (with payment) they'll arrange a home visit by an EH officer & a vet who they use (it'll be a specific vet who knows what they're looking for, not just a vet from a local practice). The vets check is to pay for too, worth finding out the cost before the visit.
They check for the security & the wealthfare for the animals you specify on your application form, and inform you of any changes you'll need to make in order for them to be happy enough to issue the license. As well as finding out if you're a suitable person all round (got your head screwed on!) to be keeping the animals in question. 
If any changes are needed to your set up, they'll have to come out again once they're done (vet will charge again, council won't) to make sure everything's ok. Then you should be issued with your license :2thumb:

This is just going by personal experience, different councils may do things slightly different. Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondropython said:


> Hi there folks im sure some people are likely to jump on me here for not doing more research and being lazy in publicly asking for information on a forum ..BUT
> 
> Ive been keeping/had Snakes on and off for the past 22 years , ive worked with them for most of my working life (although i dont anymore) and have kept most colubrids and boids etc but i want to take it to the next level ....
> Ive noticed alot of Venemous snakes appearing in shops all over the country and although ive always appreciated there beauty i just didnt realise how far my appreciation went for them until ive recently seen some personal favourites up close -THE VIPERS ...I do like the iconic rattlesnake and cobra but nothing tickles my tastebuds like the vipers.
> Now recently due to unforseen cicumstances ive had to move back in with my parents (and the fiancee) so cant get one anytime soon(my dads one of those typical venemous snakes should not be a pet /kept aresholes, which i reply correct -not a pet but one hell of a hobby)but am hell bent on aquiringa dwa and as far as i can gather /read if i provide public liabilty insurance , a safe environment for snake and public , pay the license fee and a vet (which i happen to be best friends with one) then i can get one? is this correct? if so , when i have my own place hopefully in a few months how do i apply for one ? Directly to the council?


Remember that some LA's will keep the cost of the licence application down and claw it back on the vet fees!


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

when you say specific species would you have to list puff adders , gaboon vipers , etc etc or just venemous snakes?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondropython said:


> when you say specific species would you have to list puff adders , gaboon vipers , etc etc or just venemous snakes?


You need to list the exact species etc which you will be keeping, your PL insurance also needs to have this level of detail


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ask. Your la all the datails you can beforhand. Ask them if they have granted dwal before and if so what guidelines they have. Check on there website. And dont go putting you want inland taipans and black mambers ect as the species you want to start keeping as they take it all onboard


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

chondropython said:


> when you say specific species would you have to list puff adders , gaboon vipers , etc etc or just venemous snakes?


As slippery42 says, council & insurance want every detail. They asked me for ages, sexes, how big they get. Council even aksed where I'd be getting them from : victory:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe this could be merged into the original DWA thread, good bits of info here. One of the main things is going to be the area you are in, can be quite costly, I know my area is. Ofcourse the actual keeping of the snake(s) is a big one too, you gotta show that you're capable obviously.

Would neighbours complain if they found out and how would that affect things? I've never had that happen but curious on that.

Good luck on obtaining your license, it isn't particularly lazy, if you're unsure of certain things then why not ask, safe than sorry.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

It depends on the council, some are not as strict as others on specific species listing. There was one guy that didnt even have to have a vets inspection. Best bet is ring your council they all vary so much that its impossible to accurately speculate.


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

SiUK said:


> It depends on the council, some are not as strict as others on specific species listing. There was one guy that didnt even have to have a vets inspection. Best bet is ring your council they all vary so much that its impossible to accurately speculate.


 Thankyou


----------



## richt (Dec 11, 2010)

insurance will be around £85 for one DWA for 1 millon public liability and £137 for up to five

vet fees can be up to £180 depending on the council vet 

Councils that havnt dealt with it before like mine will either say no chance or make you do every little stupid thing before granting it, the things they ask for is similar to a PSL but then that may be all they have been previously used to in the interests of health and safety. So yeah it can get costly and worth pricing everything up before applyling as they done refund you if they dont grant license.


----------

